# somewhere near Burlington ontario to live?



## grosvenorwalker (May 20, 2011)

Any recommended areas to live if work is in Burlington Ontario and you are used to a small town in rural Surrey UK?


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi (Jun 22, 2011)

grosvenorwalker said:


> Any recommended areas to live if work is in Burlington Ontario and you are used to a small town in rural Surrey UK?


Well, I wouldn't consider Burlington a big city but if your looking for something more rural maybe you should look into Grimsby or Stoney Creek. If you head east of Burlington your looking at larger suburbian cities so you might want to stay away from that.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Burlington itself is not very big, but if you want an even smaller town, the nearest ones would be Waterdown, Dundas, Carlisle, ... take a look at the map, you'll probably find more.

I don't know if Grimsby or Stoney Creek would be such a good idea, because the commute to Burlington would be along the QueenE and Skyway, and traffic might be a problem. Someone more familiar with the area could probably tell you... or find a radio station from Hamilton on the internet and give a listen to the morning traffic reports.


----------



## Siouxie (May 16, 2011)

I would thoroughly recommend Dundas. (Dundas Valley)

It is a small town, has a lovely main street with a brit pub and a brit shop, it's a nice area and smaller than Burlington, lots of older buildings and a lovely atmosphere, golf club, curling rink and a few good festivals. It is a little more expensive to buy a house here than Hamilton, but not as expensive as Waterdown (another small town nearby). It is within a 10 minute commute of both Hamilton and Burlington. 

Downtown Dundas :: Discover Downtown Dundas

Dundas Ontario History


----------



## mariannesou (May 30, 2011)

There is a lot of traffic on the highway in the Burlington area at the regular work hours, but the highway is being enlarged and it is much better now, but it only takes one accident or a snow storm!! Dundas is a nice area, but there are some really nice places in Burlington. I wouldn't recommend Hamilton. If you didn't mind travelling on the highway (especially if you work different hours from the usual 9 to 5), then Grimsby would be good too, and probably a little bit less expensive than Dundas or Burlington.


----------

